# No Black Streaks



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

I notice on our 310tb I do not get any black streaks down the side. I believe it is a TPO rubber roof. Is that different than the EPMD roof. Thanks.


----------



## Rog (Mar 9, 2013)

wrangler said:


> I notice on our 310tb I do not get any black streaks down the side. I believe it is a TPO rubber roof. Is that different than the EPMD roof. Thanks.


I think it has a lot to do with the gutter extensions they installed which directs water runoff away from the sides of the camper.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

...... and the gelcoat finish is still nice and shiny and slick. Keep an extra coat of wax in the areas from the rainspouts down ....


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Rog said:


> I notice on our 310tb I do not get any black streaks down the side. I believe it is a TPO rubber roof. Is that different than the EPMD roof. Thanks.


I think it has a lot to do with the gutter extensions they installed which directs water runoff away from the sides of the camper.
[/quote]

I clipped clothes pins on the gutter spouts.No streaks for me either.Works awesome


----------



## smartrving (5 mo ago)

Black streak remover works great! Having our new motorhome to ourselves absolutely was gross! an acquaintance recommended this material to me and it's perfect. Easy to use, clean all right. If yours was like ours, you need to put in some effort. A few weeks later after a visit, all we had to try to do was mix and spray and it tasted great!


----------

